# Glasgow to Inverness



## CharlieB (20 Nov 2009)

I heard somewhere there is a route set up for bikes almost all along disused railway lines from Glasgow to Inverness.
Does anyone know any more about this, as it's a possible for a leisurely week next year?
Has anyone done it?
Distance about 200m?


----------



## irc (20 Nov 2009)

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/what-we-...distance-rides/scotland/lochs-and-glens-north

I've done this from Callander north. Much of it is on quiet roads. Callander - Killin is old railway. Glasgow to Balloch is almost all off road, canal bank, River Leven towpath.


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2009)

There is a National Cycle Network route Inverness and Glasgow, named NCN7. There is a short stretch on the old trackbed of a railway, but it makes up a very small part of the whole. The route is on light traffic roads and traffic free sections. You would be able to get a map from any good booksellers or online from Sustrans. I would consider it to be a pleasant jaunt. My map is an old edition and describes the route as beng 214 miles.
If you have more specific questions, just ask, someone will soon be along with an answer.


----------



## CharlieB (24 Nov 2009)

Thank you for that, people.
Do-able on a Brompton in four days?
Sorry this is such a wussy 1st tour - I'm new to this.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Nov 2009)

irc said:


> http://www.sustrans.org.uk/what-we-...distance-rides/scotland/lochs-and-glens-north
> 
> I've done this from Callander north. Much of it is on quiet roads. Callander - Killin is old railway. Glasgow to Balloch is almost all off road, canal bank, River Leven towpath.



Isn't that the route which goes over the Drumochter pass? Definitely not a leisurely ride.


----------



## snorri (24 Nov 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Isn't that the route which goes over the Drumochter pass? Definitely not a leisurely ride.


Yes. 
It's as leisurely as you want to make it, there is no pressure to rush.B)
However I'm not sure that I would choose a Brompton for the route, that's not what Bromptons were designed for.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Nov 2009)

snorri said:


> Yes.
> It's as leisurely as you want to make it, there is no pressure to rush.
> However I'm not sure that I would choose a Brompton for the route, that's not what Bromptons were designed for.


Oh, there's loads of other threads and heated debate on CC on that very topic.
Mind you, I'll never know until I try.


----------



## CharlieB (22 Feb 2010)

Well, I've gone and committed to this, as all accommodation is booked from Glasgow to Inverness.
Here comes the tricky bit:
I intend to do this on a Brompton. The logistics of public transport from here to Scotland preclude my taking my full size bike, so I've pitched the daily stages at 30-41 miles each.
Please tell me I'm not insane or offer some sage advice?


----------



## snorri (22 Feb 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Please tell me I'm not insane or offer some sage advice?


Just get on with it. 
Successful completion of an unsupported Glasgow to Inverness cycle run is a qualification for entry to Scottish Brownie packs.


----------



## melliff (22 Feb 2010)

My partner and I did this a couple of years ago. We took the sleeper from London to Glasgow with our touring bikes, then did it over 7 days which meant we averaged about 30 miles a day which was ideal as it left lots of time for long boosy lunches and sightseeing. We then trained back to Edinburgh from Inverness and got the sleeper home. We would have sleepered from Inverness, but someone had already reserved the only 2 bike slots on that train :-(

It would be doable I guess on a Brommie (I use one every day for commuting) but some of the tracks through forests would be better on a tourer.

It was a terrific tour. We were blessed with glorious weather for most of it and the scenery was stunning. Even the dreaded Drumnocter Pass seemed easy in the sunshine and we went early May to avoid the midges.

Martin.



CharlieB said:


> Well, I've gone and committed to this, as all accommodation is booked from Glasgow to Inverness.
> Here comes the tricky bit:
> I intend to do this on a Brompton. The logistics of public transport from here to Scotland preclude my taking my full size bike, so I've pitched the daily stages at 30-41 miles each.
> Please tell me I'm not insane or offer some sage advice?


----------



## mcfcbird (23 Feb 2010)

I think it's really cool that you're attempting to do this on a folder, please be sure to let us know how you get on with it


----------



## CharlieB (23 Feb 2010)

I certainly will, once I've sussed how to post photos!


----------



## jann71 (23 Feb 2010)

When do you start?


----------



## CharlieB (24 Feb 2010)

Monday 29 March, immediately after a very pi55ed-up weekend at a radio conference in Glasgow.


----------



## gwhite (24 Feb 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Monday 29 March, immediately after a very pi55ed-up weekend at a radio conference in Glasgow.



Good luck to you, but March in Scotland is not famous for being particularly balmy.


----------



## Alun (24 Feb 2010)

I'd be interested to know how you get on, I plan to do it in May and then ride on to Fort William down the Great Glen.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2010)

gwhite said:


> Good luck to you, but March in Scotland is not famous for being particularly balmy.



Could we have a little less of this negativity please? Less than half of the proposed trip will be in March, the rest will be in the early days of April. 

Ignore the spreaders of doom and gloom CharlieB, think positive, the midgies will still be in their winter slumbers.


----------



## gwhite (25 Feb 2010)

snorri said:


> Could we have a little less of this negativity please? Less than half of the proposed trip will be in March, *the rest will be in the early days of April.*
> 
> Ignore the spreaders of doom and gloom CharlieB, think positive, the midgies will still be in their winter slumbers.



Oh that's all right then.


----------



## jann71 (25 Feb 2010)

Good luck with this, glad you don't start this week or you would be trying to ride through snow!


----------



## CharlieB (26 Feb 2010)

Thank you for all the support and advice, I just wanted to do something that is the complete antithesis of the 10m(x2) suburban commute I currently do!
I will post some pix when I work out how!


----------



## Beardie (27 Feb 2010)

Thought you might all be interested to know that the Sustrans Trailblaze in 2008 ran from Glasgow to Aberfeldy along Route 7, then down to Edinburgh. One of the participants not only did this ride on a Brompton, but wore flowing skirts, a woollen cardie, and tennis shoes. More than one person wondered whether she'd got caught up with us accidentally. Yet she did the ride as well as anyone, though our luggage was carried for us. 

Incidentally, the path alongside Loch Venachar is of historical interest in Sustrans, as it was the site of the very first work week, in 1996.


----------



## HJ (5 Mar 2010)

jann71 said:


> Good luck with this, glad you don't start this week or you would be trying to ride through snow!



I have known it to snow in the Drumochter Pass in July, there is bound to be some snow about, but don't let that put you off...


----------



## Danny (6 Mar 2010)

I've done the whole route and it was probably the best ever tour I've been on. You can read about it here.

However I would think twice about riding it on a Brompton. There are some significant hills along the route which would be hard work, and some off road sections would find be difficult to cycle on with small wheels.

You also need to think about how much gear you are going to carry on your bike. If you go for the minimalist approach - say just a tooth brush cut in half - you might be OK, but I am not sure how easy it would be to ride a Brompton for long distances with loads of gear.


----------



## CharlieB (9 Mar 2010)

Thank you so much all for the words of support.
Danny- your account and pics are a great help, especially as I was a little worried about the Pitlochry-Newtonmore leg.
I've pitched the other legs slightly shorter than yours, hence my tour is over 6 days rather than 5. I find *all* hills hard work anyway, 'cos I'm basically a wuss and expect to get off now and again!
Carrying pretty minimal gear, as will be laundering some clothes overnight, and staying in B & Bs/GHs/YHs.
I am foolishly hoping the worst bit will be the 9½hr train ride back to London from Inverness!

So… …can someone tell me how to post pictures here, please?


----------



## Kirstie (10 Mar 2010)

The drumochter pass is fine as long as you don't have a headwind, if you do it is utter misery. I speak from experience (in both cases). And there's no shame in pushing! 

It's a bit heroic doing something on an unsuitable bike so best of luck. You'll surprise yourself.

I will be touring in NW scotland starting in inverness from 2 - 9th April. I'm sure the weather will be fine!


----------



## Danny (11 Mar 2010)

Kirstie said:


> I will be touring in NW scotland starting in inverness from 2 - 9th April. I'm sure the weather will be fine!


Hope springs eternal 

Actually I was in Scotland one April when the weather was warm enough for us have a dip in a river. But that was about 20 years ago.


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2010)

CharlieB said:


> I was a little worried about the Pitlochry-Newtonmore leg.


 It is a long, rather than a steep climb, so just plod along and take the opportunity to appreciate the scenery as it passes a little slower than you are used to.


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2010)

Danny said:


> Actually I was in Scotland one April when the weather was warm enough for us have a dip in a river. But that was about 20 years ago.


Aye, but that was before global warming, the river is dry now.


----------



## HJ (11 Mar 2010)

About 4 years ago, we had a heat wave in early April, people were sun bathing in the parks like it was high summer, but the leaves were yet on the trees! Then May came, and with it the rain, it rained until December...


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> About 4 years ago, we had a heat wave in early April, people were sun bathing in the parks like it was high summer, but the leaves were yet on the trees! Then May came, and with it the rain, it rained until December...



I took a group walking on the North York Moors that April and they nearly got sun stroke.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Apr 2010)

Back now. A thoroughly enjoyable trip on which my Brompton passed with flying colours, although she needs a deep clean and new brake pads.
As predicted, I met a lot of snow, and horrendous weather conditions meant me missing two days when I opted for the bus. I was heartbroken that one of the two days I missed was the Glen Ogle section, which everyone said was one of the most scenic rides in the UK.
A snowbound Drumochter Pass was stunning.
None of it was particularly difficult - do I qualify for the Brownies now?
Returning in the summer to do the missed bits and the Pass again, but I'll probably make the stages a bit longer.
I'd recommend this to anyone!


----------

